# Jumbo Yellow Perch



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday I fished in the Ohio River near Marietta and caught multiple Yellow Perch perch over 10 inches. Has anyone ever encountered perch in the Ohio River? I think this would be a good indication for water quality. This was a school of Yellow Perch. I was having a difficult time detecting bites and missed 3 times as many fish as I caught. I was totally shocked to not only catch one big perch but multiple. I caught them dead sticking a jig and live minnow. These were fast growing fish by evidence of there small head with large body. Going back soon to see if I can replicate.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My cousin caught several big perch below the new Cumberland dam early this spring. He had the same surprised enthusiasm as you, and he's a regular below the dam. Maybe a decent population coming on!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,,, what you said Bub. 
I usually see 2 or 3 caught ever time there's real high water, & the fish are hiding behind the wall at NC. 
Seems like the couple that we catch are all nice keepers! 
Same with the crappies we catch,,,, mostly slabs.
Now,,, hopefully,,, SOMEDAY, we'll find a limit!

Thanks for the post & pics, Youngunner!

How's the leaves,,,, in the river?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

youngunner said:


> Yesterday I fished in the Ohio River near Marietta and caught multiple Yellow Perch perch over 10 inches. Has anyone ever encountered perch in the Ohio River? I think this would be a good indication for water quality. This was a school of Yellow Perch. I was having a difficult time detecting bites and missed 3 times as many fish as I caught. I was totally shocked to not only catch one big perch but multiple. I caught them dead sticking a jig and live minnow. These were fast growing fish by evidence of there small head with large body. Going back soon to see if I can replicate.
> View attachment 223296
> View attachment 223297


nice fish.
try to use slip sinker with small jig,beter for detecting bites.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Caught some last spring at NC dam as well. 2 were fat and full of eggs. Like you all, I was surprised as I had never caught perch from the river before (or since)
We've seemed to dial in the slab crappies in the river in april thru June and then they vanish


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught This one below Greenup Dam a couple years ago. First ever!!


----------



## Dolla513 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey do u guys no if there are any perch in the Cincinnati area of the ohio river?


----------

